# Limnopilos naiyanetri, the Thai micro crab



## doobiw55 (4 Mar 2012)

Has any one any experience with keeping these "true aquatic crabs"?


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> Has any one any experience with keeping these "true aquatic crabs"?




I have been keeping them for a few years now. And they are some of the best Little Critters next to Shrimp. 
So Easy to Keep, not fussy eaters. 
They Like alot of places to hide, as they spend most of the time in crevices. They Like to Climb around on floating plants and stems.  They will graze on whatever is in the tank food wise. I feed mine Hikari Shrimp cuisine and Hikari Algae Tablets. 
They get on with Fine with shrimp and Micro Rasboras. 
The May take Shrimplets, but have not seen it myself.


----------



## doobiw55 (4 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the reply :thumb up: I have Done a bit of research on them and decided to buy a few, I just wanted to see if any one had any experience with them. Have you been able to breed them? 

Tom


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply :thumb up: I have Done a bit of research on them and decided to buy a few, I just wanted to see if any one had any experience with them. Have you been able to breed them?
> 
> Tom



Never had them breed.
Can I ask what price you are getting them @, as between £3-5 is a fair price for them.


----------



## doobiw55 (4 Mar 2012)

£4 each .I'm getting them from kesgrave tropicals, i've not seen them in any of my lfs before and I've never received livestock via post so fingers crossed!


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> £4 each .I'm getting them from kesgrave tropicals, i've not seen them in any of my lfs before and I've never received livestock via post so fingers crossed!




Snap! that is where I get mine from. Don't Worry Paul and the Gang pack all livestock VVVWell.


----------



## doobiw55 (4 Mar 2012)

Great I've got no worries then


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2012)

Purchased 6 last month and they didn't last more than a week, have shrimp in the same tank without any issues so not sure way they died. Won't be trying them again any time soon!


----------



## ghostsword (5 Mar 2012)

Are they escape artists? I got a vivarium that could use some life. 


___________________________


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Are they escape artists? I got a vivarium that could use some life.
> 
> 
> ___________________________



Nope never seen them try to get out, and most of my tanks are opentop


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Purchased 6 last month and they didn't last more than a week, have shrimp in the same tank without any issues so not sure way they died. Won't be trying them again any time soon!



How Big were they, as have found. That the larger they are the better they do, even better if they have developed hair


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> How Big were they, as have found. That the larger they are the better they do, even better if they have developed hair


They were not that big, and I am not sure about their quality, they seemed to be struggling a little in the store already, also the nano had only been setup for 3 weeks and there were only shrimp in there which were doing fine so not sure if that had anything to do with it also. I will see if they show up again for sale.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Are they escape artists? I got a vivarium that could use some life.


They are 100% aquatic, if you want some that roam out of the water then just get the normal crabs, MA usually sell them.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Mar 2012)

Thanks, that sounds like a nice one to have..


----------



## doobiw55 (8 Mar 2012)

My crabs arrived today and I can say I am very pleased with the service and they seem to be settling in very well.


----------

